# [SOLVED] Buetooth not working?

## shimitar

Hi! 

i am having some issues using bluetooth on an ARM tablet (Asus TF700T with dock) where i have successfully ditched Android for Gentoo Linux.

I have installed bluez5 and blueman.

The service /etc/init.d/bluetooth does not start (it says "crashed") so i tried to start the daemon by hand, but i get the following error:

```

/usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd -nd -E

bluetoothd[9949]: Bluetooth daemon 5.25

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() parsing main.conf

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'DiscoverableTimeout'

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'PairableTimeout'

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'AutoConnectTimeout'

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() name=tf700

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'Class'

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'DeviceID'

bluetoothd[9949]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key 'ReverseServiceDiscovery'

bluetoothd[9949]: src/gatt.c:gatt_init() Starting GATT server

bluetoothd[9949]: Failed to access management interface

bluetoothd[9949]: Adapter handling initialization failed

```

The bluetooth adapter seems to be available:

```

tf700t ~ # hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: UART

   BD Address: 00:22:33:76:93:1F  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

   DOWN 

   RX bytes:509 acl:0 sco:0 events:20 errors:0

   TX bytes:106 acl:0 sco:0 commands:20 errors:0

```

And seems to be working:

```

tf700t ~ # hciconfig hci0 up

tf700t ~ # hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: UART

   BD Address: 00:22:33:76:93:1F  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

   UP RUNNING 

   RX bytes:1011 acl:0 sco:0 events:39 errors:0

   TX bytes:208 acl:0 sco:0 commands:39 errors:0

```

At this point, i can also scan:

```

tf700t ~ # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

   C8:14:79:01:E3:1B   SM-N9005

```

Which is my phone "discoverable".

Anybody has any idea why the bluetooth daemon does not start? This is preventing blueman to properly work...

(edit: if useful, in order for the bluetooth device to be available i need to issue the following command and keep it running as a daemon in the background:

```

brcm_patchram_plus --enable_hci --scopcm=0,2,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0 --baudrate 3000000 --use_baudrate_for_download --patchram /lib/firmware/BCM4330B1_002.001.003.0967.0970.hcd --enable_lpm --no2bytes --tosleep=5000 /dev/ttyHS2

```

This is a tool and a firmware file provided by Nvidia, since this is a Tegra3 chipset)

thank you for any suggestion!

----------

## shimitar

It seems the problem was using bluez5 with my older kernel. Bluez4 works!

----------

